# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  we got slammed again last night....one of the worse white out rides up from Denver I've ever experienced.....smiling all the way however because now we are looking at sunshine and mid 40's for the end

## MIke R

we got slammed again last night....one of the worse white out rides up from Denver I've ever experienced.....smiling all the way however because now we are looking at sunshine and mid 40's for the end of the week, and into the weekend, to go on top of all this fresh powder...same with Utah...so Josh, I think  you and your son are in for a great weekend out here...and the crowds have thinned considerably this week as well...

enjoy.....

----------


## Island Visitor

Thanks mankind for global warming or we would be chisseling your frozen fanny out of the icebox in july.

----------


## Dennis

I'm heading your way Thursday and heading back here Friday so enjoy that stuff up in the mountains but keep it away from the airport!

----------


## MIke R

60's in Denver by Friday.....you will be fine...Im keeping my fingers crossed for next Friday as well when we all  head east...me to EWR..Wendi and bambina to MHT

----------


## Dennis

Do you know a restaurant/bar near the airport where I can watch the NCAA's Tomorrow night?

----------


## MIke R

yeah if your e staying in one of the Hotels on Tower Rd by the airport, there is a Bennigans right there in and amongst them all...if you are staying at a hotel by the exit to I-70..there is a big Marriot there which I'm sure will have it on in one of their bars

----------


## Dennis

The fabulous La Quinta on Tower Road...so it's off to Bennigans for me...

----------


## MIke R

LOL...gotcha..thats where we usually stay as well when we have an early morning flight and dont want to do the 4 am ride down the mountain...enjoy

----------


## JoshA

> we got slammed again last night....one of the worse white out rides up from Denver I've ever experienced.....smiling all the way however because now we are looking at sunshine and mid 40's for the end of the week, and into the weekend, to go on top of all this fresh powder...same with Utah...so Josh, I think  you and your son are in for a great weekend out here...and the crowds have thinned considerably this week as well...
> 
> enjoy.....



Just checked the relevant websites. Snowmass - 64 inch base for the boy. Snowbird - 144 inch base for moi a week later. We'll both be smiling.

----------


## MIke R

Josh...dont think your boy is skiing today.....the heavy snow is falling horizontally from the 40-60 mph winds....6-12 is what they are saying when its done....kind of makes it a bit bizarre that I'm going down the hill this morning to get a new pair of shorts for my upcoming trip...LOL

----------


## JoshA

Just spoke to him. He'll be skiing probably at Snowmass or maybe Highlands. The upside of snowstorms are that you get to ski powder all day. He didn't think it was that windy.

----------


## MIke R

good that he doesnt have the wind down there...we got it big time here....windows are rattling..the works....but we re probably 2000 feet higher here compared to there

----------


## JoshA

Ski report, Miker: Apparently it was windy on top and they didn't ski the cirque. Eight inches of powder today! Sounds wonderful or should I say, Sheer Bliss. My turn next week.

----------


## MIke R

very good Josh...you couldnt have skied here today....we had a gust clock at 68 mph...although when I went down into town at 8000 feet it was at least a little tamer then at 11,000....weird weather...one minute..white out...next minute...sunny...but always with wind....got a few inches but thats it and its clear now so I  think its over...next system is Thursday

----------


## JoshA

You're in Summit county, right? Breck and Keystone are both at 9600 or 9800 feet.  I don't think anything in the county is as low as 8000 feet. Silverthorne may be the lowest but it's probably close to 9000. 

It's definitely windy at the ridge tops. I remember skiing at Loveland (not actually Summit County but on top of the tunnel) on what I thought was a bright sunny day when I left the Front Range for a nice ski day with my wife dressed in lightweight clothing. Total blizzard white out at the the top. It was impossible to ski standing up because you'd get blown away. I was lucky to get her off the top before frostbite set in and we didn't go back up.

----------


## MIke R

yeah Silverthorne is at 8200....thats where I went shopping this monring for shorts...I live at 10.997 ..the peaks of Keystone and Breck however are pushing 12,000...their bases are 9100

----------


## JoshA

If you live at 11,000 feet you must live off one of the passes, Hoosier, Boreas, or Loveland or on a ski mountain development.

----------


## MIke R

I live in Wildernest.... the town of Silverthorne, as you know, sits at the base of Bufalo Mt...I live all the way up, as far as you can go on Bufalo Mt

----------


## JoshA

I didn't think the buildings went up that high. I remember snowshoeing up on a trail from the other side of Vail Pass which, I think, eventually went to Silverthorne but I never got that far. Living at that altitude, you probably would fail the blood doping tests.

----------


## MIke R

I'm as far up as it can be.....our backyard is National Forest which extends all the way to the peak of the mountain.. so this is truly the end of the line.....houses and condos have only been here for about 10 years

blood doping??..dont know about that but what I do know is when I go down to sea level, I feel like a teenager again...LOL

----------


## JoshA

Update on my son's ski trip: First day - Snowmass was awesome in the powder and no lift lines. The back side off High Alpine was steep and deep and Sam's Knob was a kick to zoom down in the fluff. Second day - Highlands offers a cat at the top to the steep bowls which had been hike to. Snow getting soft from warm sunny weather. He bought the skis (K2 Outlaw) we had rented on our previous powder skiing adventure for end-of-season half price sale at the base of Aspen. He skied Vail today on them. Loved the way they did in the bumps off Highline. Back Bowls were mostly tracked up heavy crud from the sunshine and warm weather but front side is in good shape. Vail is crowded and his legs are getting sore - LOL. I know just how he feels. Living vicariously.

----------


## MIke R

yeah today was a warm (40's) cloudy day......Im sure the light was flat on the hill as well which I dont like at all.....1-3 inches tomorrow and then again on Saturday...kind of moot for me as I'll be tropical by then....skiing for me wont happen til I get back...

glad your son is having a good time..the crowds have thinned  considerably and it will contnue to dwindle down....its our time now

----------


## MIke R

Josh...our 1-3 inches looks a lot more like a foot right now..and still coming down....arent you out here this weekend??

----------


## JoshA

I know, Miker. The report from Colorado is that it snowed yesterday and today's a major powder day at Snowmass. The last two days they got 27 inches of snow at Snowbird where I'll be on Tuesday. Over 130 inches in March!

----------


## MIke R

yeah this system was supposed to track south of us....guess it didnt.....

----------


## JoshA

... and I'm already here ... sweet

Winter Storm Warning

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE SALT LAKE CITY UT
146 PM MDT TUE APR 4 2006

...WIND AND HEAVY SNOW FOR MOUNTAINS...

.A COLD PACIFIC STORM SYSTEM NEAR THE WEST COAST WILL MOVE ACROSS
UTAH ON WEDNESDAY...AND LINGER ACROSS THE REGION INTO THURSDAY.
SNOW LEVELS WILL BE CONFINED TO THE HIGHEST ELEVATIONS TONIGHT. A
COLD FRONT WILL MOVE THROUGH THE STATE LATE TONIGHT THROUGH
WEDNESDAY MORNING...LOWERING SNOW LEVELS STATEWIDE. PERIODS OF
HEAVY SNOW WILL CONTINUE OVER AND NEAR THE NORTHERN MOUNTAINS
WEDNESDAY NIGHT THROUGH THURSDAY...WITH PRECIPITATION ENDING
THURSDAY NIGHT AS THE STORM EXITS.

UTZ007&gt;010-050515-
/O.EXT.KSLC.WS.W.0013.060405T0600Z-060406T2300Z/
WASATCH MOUNTAINS I-80 NORTH-WASATCH MOUNTAINS SOUTH OF I-80-
WESTERN UINTA MOUNTAINS-WASATCH PLATEAU/BOOK CLIFFS-
146 PM MDT TUE APR 4 2006

...WINTER STORM WARNING NOW IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO
5 PM MDT THURSDAY...

THE WINTER STORM WARNING IS NOW IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT
TO 5 PM MDT THURSDAY.

THIS WARNING IS FOR THE MOUNTAINS OF NORTHERN UTAH...INCLUDING
THE ENTIRE WASATCH RANGE...THE WESTERN UINTA MOUNTAINS...AND THE
WASATCH PLATEAU AND BOOK CLIFFS.

STORM TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS ABOVE 8000 FEET THROUGH THURSDAY
WILL RANGE FROM 15 TO 30 INCHES WITH LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS
ACROSS THE WASATCH RANGE. UP TO A FOOT OF SNOW IS POSSIBLE DOWN
TO 6500 FEET.

OCCASIONAL SNOW SHOWERS WILL IMPACT THE HIGHER TERRAIN OF NORTHERN
UTAH THIS AFTERNOON THROUGH TONIGHT. THESE SHOWERS ARE EXPECTED TO
INCREASE IN COVERAGE AFTER MIDNIGHT TONIGHT THROUGH THE MORNING
HOURS WEDNESDAY...WITH SNOW LEVELS FALLING TO NEAR 9000 FEET BY
WEDNESDAY MORNING. ADDITIONALLY...SOUTHERLY WINDS WILL CONTINUE
TO INCREASE ACROSS THE AREA TONIGHT. WINDS ALONG RIDGE LINES ARE
EXPECTED TO GUST ABOVE 60 MPH AT TIMES.

WIDESPREAD SNOW...HEAVY AT TIMES...IS EXPECTED DURING THE
AFTERNOON HOURS WEDNESDAY...AS THE COLD FRONT MOVES THROUGH THE
AREA. SNOW LEVELS WILL FALL BELOW 6000 FEET WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON
BEHIND THIS FRONT. PERIODS OF SNOW ARE EXPECTED TO LINGER THROUGH
WEDNESDAY NIGHT INTO THURSDAY...BEFORE TAPERING OFF THURSDAY
AFTERNOON.

IN ADDITION TO THE SNOW WEDNESDAY...STRONG WEST NORTHWEST
WINDS...WITH GUSTS IN EXCESS OF 60 MPH...ARE EXPECTED TO ACCOMPANY
THE FRONT. THESE STRONG WINDS ARE EXPECTED TO PERSIST WEDNESDAY
NIGHT THROUGH THURSDAY...AS LOW PRESSURE DEEPENS RAPIDLY EAST OF
THE ROCKIES.

A WINTER STORM WARNING MEANS A SIGNIFICANT AMOUNT OF SNOW IS
EXPECTED. STRONG WINDS ARE ALSO POSSIBLE.  THIS WILL MAKE TRAVEL
VERY HAZARDOUS OR IMPOSSIBLE.

$$

----------


## JoshA

Awesome ski day today at Snowbird. Many people were put off by the winds, fog and snow and the lifts were closed for awhile due to lightning. But we had a wonderful day floating in the steep and deep with every run fresh tracks and few people. Love the fat skis I rented, K2 Chiefs with more than 100 mm under the sole. Easy floating through the fluff. Powder paradise. Storm is still intense with possibility of road closure tomorrow. Smiling :-D broadly.

----------


## MIke R

I WANNA BE SKIING!!!!!!!....arghhhhhhh

----------


## JoshA

Well, there is a down side to being at a ski area in a blizzard as I found out today. It's still snowing like crazy. We did a few awesome runs in the powder including some wonderful turns down STH (Steeper Than H***) which was effortless in the deep stuff. Then they announced 'interlodge' which means interlodge travel prohibited (everyone stay in the concrete lodges while they control for avalanches). They chased everyone off the mountain at 2:30, closed the road, and blasted with the cannons. Booms were audible all day. They just announced lifting the interlodge temporarily for those needing to get down canyon but said they will reinstitute it tonight. Still, it has been a memorable, if short, day.

----------


## MIke R

just send that white gold over to CO ( where it generally ends up anyway ) so I can play in it next week when I finally get home

----------


## JoshA

There's been 26 inches so far from this storm plus maybe another 12 before it ends tomorrow morning. I just checked Breckenridge. They expect maybe 3 inches tomorrow. Location is important and Little Cottonwood Canyon has it in spades.

----------


## JoshA

Checked again this morning. Breck may get as much as 10" from the storm. It's sunny right now but we're still interlodged and road is closed for avalanche control work. People that got stuck last night were sleeping in the hallways and couches all over the lodge. Mountain should reopen in stages. It will be a wild scramble for first tracks on a sunny deep powder day.

----------


## JoshA

Here  is why the road was closed. An avalanche buried it and swept an SUV off the road.

----------

